# "Please Shutdown and plug Realtek PCI card"



## IC3 Worlds (Sep 16, 2008)

What the heck is that?

Story: Got a falcon northwest fragbox from my friend for free since the hardrive wasnt working. I fixed the hard drive then the system crashed about two weeks later. I reinstalled XP and contacted Falcon NW support to get some drivers.

The Network Controller is pretty much all I want working right now, so I can get on the internet and fix the other problems without swapping computers and thumb drives all the time.

the link the Falcon NW guys gave me: ftp://66.104.77.130/cn/nic/PCI_Install_5699_0828.zip

seems good, but when i run the .exe at the end i get an error "Please shutdown and plug Realtek PCI card to complete installation". Dont know what to do here as I thought it was an integrated network controller.

heres the information under the details tab for the network controller, as i figure you might need this:

PCI/VEN_143V&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_00421737&REV02\4&DC268A3&0&5080

anyone that can steer me in the right direction would make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. thanks for you time guys.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Realtek is more than likely the audio driver.
Make sure it is enabled in the BIOS setup.


----------



## IC3 Worlds (Sep 16, 2008)

how do i do that? I know how to turn on a computer and work with programs, messing around with settings and configurations is way beyond me.

edit- i pressed F1 during the boot process and came up with "Phoenix - AwardBIOS CMOS Setup". -->advanced tab. Theres a bunch of stuff here I dont really understand but nothing that I can think would goto the card. Only thing disabled is the Onboard Lan Boot Rom (however the Onboard LAN is enabled).


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Download the standalone version of this program and run it.
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html
See if you can locate the motherboard model and post it here.
We'll go from there.
Audio would be under onboard devices or integrated periferals.


----------

